# Trichs/harvesting question



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

This is only my 2nd grow.  I have ice, ww and blueberry 7 weeks and 3 days into flowering.  More precisely, 7 weeks and 3 days into 12/12 light cycle.  All 3 plants showed sex in just a few days after switching to 12/12.

I'm having a hard time telling clear from cloudy trichs but my ice plant definitely looks like trichs are about 10% amber.  Time to cut?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello Art 

If you can see 10% amber and thats how you want her, then chop her 

Let the others wait more, they arnt ready yet.

eace:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

you need to get a good magnifying glass so you can see them Trichs 
but if some are amber in my experience the rest should be mostly cloudy:hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2009)

It helps to make sure you get in some good sunlight,,or Daylight CFL to scope your triches. The light on my hand held scope can cause the triches to have an Amber tint,,so I like using sunlight or a Daylight CFL.:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

I used a 24mm telescope eyepiece (upside down) yesterday.  It surprised me that the ice was ready, I wasn't expecting anything for another week or so.  I have the best luck looking at the trichs under direct sunlight.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm having a hard time telling clear from cloudy trichs but my ice plant definitely looks like trichs are about 10% amber. Time to cut?


Hey Art, thc is naturally clear. By this, I mean really clear. No color at all to it when it's freshly made. You can see right through it.

At near-life-end for MJ plants, the thc containing resins of the plant start degrading. The first sign of this degradation is when the resins turn cloudy. Instead of a perfectly clear tiny drop of wonder, you won't be able to see through it. It looks hazed to opaque like a frosted window. Still white colored, but hazed or cloudy.

Then, when it degrades some more, it starts turning yellowish. You'll first see a very slight discoloration that almost isn't there. Then, as the days go by, you'll see them turn darker and darker "Amber" or golden colored.

When the resins are perfectly clear, the thc is at it's most psychoactive.

When it's turned very, very dark brown, it won't get you high at all. It's dead.

Between those two points, it goes from Clear to hazed, to real cloudy to totally opaque to totally opaque with a slightly yellow tint to more of a darker yellow tint to gold to really dark gold to slightly brown to real brown.

I prefer my weed at harvest to be part clear, about half cloudy and about half light gold.

Keep in mind that this is an AVERAGE OVER THE ENTIRE PLANT. You might have one area that's all gold and another that is all clear. For the most consistent high, take one branch at a time, starting with the one that is perfect for your preferences. Then, as the next few days pass, harvest each branch as it reaches that same point of coloration.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

It's ready!  I posted pics above


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 4, 2009)

Murderer.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Murderer.



 I'm really excited


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 4, 2009)

What did it feel like cutting her?

I always feed a tint of sadness after looking after them for so long.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 4, 2009)

I still have the ww and bb  but I know what you mean.  This is my first non-bagseed grow and I feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I still have the ww and bb  but I know what you mean. This is my first non-bagseed grow and I feel like a kid at Christmas.


 
Aint it great..No more street crapola.:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 4, 2009)

that street crap has the potential to turn from dirt to gold. :hubba:
i grew many different bagseed and always seem sativa dominant. but i had some very sweet plants. some better then a few of nirvanas strains. 
but it is nice to know what your growing for sure. wait till you start crossing strains it gets even better when you grow something you made. and it turns out killer 
hope you dont mind me showing some pics of a killer Mexi brick bagseed plant. i just want to show what crappy brown pressed bud can become when grown proper.  now this came from some real dirt most of the seeds were crush and most were not ready but i got 5 nice seeds from the bag 4 poped only 2 were fems here thay are
pic#-1  3/4 oz. from a single cola in a tiny container with just hydroton watered regularly. 
pic#-2,3,4,5 in a waterfarm 10oz. cured


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> that street crap has the potential to turn from dirt to gold. :hubba:
> i grew many different bagseed and always seem sativa dominant. but i had some very sweet plants. some better then a few of nirvanas strains.
> but it is nice to know what your growing for sure. wait till you start crossing strains it gets even better when you grow something you made. and it turns out killer
> hope you dont mind me showing some pics of a killer Mexi brick bagseed plant. i just want to show what crappy brown pressed bud can become when grown proper.  now this came from some real dirt most of the seeds were crush and most were not ready but i got 5 nice seeds from the bag 4 poped only 2 were fems here thay are
> ...


 
Yes I know,,I am growing my 5th and 6th clone from some very good Bagweed. Nice Sativa Strain. But now its mine and Harvested correctly.:hubba:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty modest White Widow harvest.  I'm afraid to own a scale - does anyone have a guess on the weight?  I haven't grown enough to know how much better I should have done.

Any hints what I can do to make the buds bigger and more filled in?


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

half oz?

make it better? hmm.... ok i know, 1000w of hps light is a good start, lol.

dude let me know how that ice smokes, im growing it right now and ive got 4 different female phenos that im dealing with, weird, one very sativa, one 50/50 and two bright neon green short little ice plants that look like miniature sativas, so i guess 3 phenos really but yeah, keep us posted.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Pretty modest White Widow harvest. I'm afraid to own a scale - does anyone have a guess on the weight? I haven't grown enough to know how much better I should have done.
> 
> Any hints what I can do to make the buds bigger and more filled in?
> 
> ...


 
What kinda lights are you using and how many Lumens?


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

10 zones off the plant watching Obama on tv? looks like dry would be a heck of lot less.

ive  had plants that looked like that and didnt get ten zones. But, you may be right, who am i to judge from a picture.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a dual 150 watt HPS (30,000 lumens total) in 28" x 16" (3 sq ft) space.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

ooh, yeah, your gonna need more light man, or else i would say that youve done very well with that amount of lighting, the bigger hps lights really penetrate that canopy to get down in those leaves and get the weight on, with that amount of light i dont think you should be growing spears, rather lst'ing your plants to make most efficient use of your lighting.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

I thought 5,000 lumens/sq ft was enough and I have 2x that?  It was a scrog grow


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2009)

How close was your lighting? This was done with only 30,000 lumens of T5's in vegg and  flower.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107845&d=1238878041
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107219&d=1238540573


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> How close was your lighting? This was done with only 30,000 lumens of T5's in vegg and  flower.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=107845&d=1238878041



Nice.  About 1 foot over the canopy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont know Bro,,I never grew that strain before,,so Im not sure.Just seems it should be bigger with that much light.
Bet its still gonna be very good Smoke.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

how long did you veg art? i see you scrogged them, im just curious.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

I only vegged them 3 weeks, now that you mention it, JB.  Do you think that's it - roots not that developed?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 6, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hey Art, thc is naturally clear. By this, I mean really clear. No color at all to it when it's freshly made. You can see right through it.
> 
> At near-life-end for MJ plants, the thc containing resins of the plant start degrading. The first sign of this degradation is when the resins turn cloudy. Instead of a perfectly clear tiny drop of wonder, you won't be able to see through it. It looks hazed to opaque like a frosted window. Still white colored, but hazed or cloudy.
> 
> ...



This is the best explanation of trichs and harvesting I've seen, StoneyBud.  Thanks.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

i just think that your plants may have just been a bit small to begin with if you vegged only 3 weeks, if you were in hydro they would be bigger, but im a soil guy for now and i veg in soil for 6 weeks at least or until i can identify females via preflowers.


----------

